

New AI Startup Maxima Demonstrates General-Purpose Artificial Intelligence - AdamFernandez
https://www.maxima.com/press/

======
EgoIncarnate
Doesn't seem to show anything the can't already be done with deep learning. Is
it just deep learning packaged to be easier to use for end users or something
actually new?

~~~
maximainc
The major differences are that it can move from one domain of expertise to
another without changing any code, it's a unique method (not a neural network
-- but we'll elaborate more on this in the next release), and perhaps most
importantly, it can run on a Raspberry Pi (~12MB memory usage).

------
mattway
Not much to go on.

~~~
therobot24
i don't have sound, so when i watched the video i don't know if there was
someone explaining the output of the command line prompts, but from the video
it looks like a grad student project, not a system to sell

~~~
maximainc
Sound is definitely required for this video. And you're right, this is not
something that's for sale. This video is effectively our "Hello, world!" We're
optimistic about the technology, though, and look forward to showing off some
really cool things in the near future.

